# MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Info (Digital Units)



## Bearcarver

*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Info *(Digital Units)


I got these Pictures together in the hopes of helping people to be able to tell the various MES Generations apart, when buying or discussing the MES units.
A lot of people ask, “Which is the best one, How can I tell which one is which, etc, etc”.
This Thread should help with the identification of the MES Units.

*For my Thoughts & Findings on the various Generations, and which I consider the best, go to:*
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*

Hope this helps,

Bear


*Note: I sold my MES 30, so I will have to use internet Pics for the MES 30:*



This is an Early model of the *Gen #1 MES 30 *(Note the square corners on the Control Box on top).
The Top Vent is on the back right corner of the Top. The door is hinged on the right side:









This is the inside of a *Gen #1 MES 30*. Note the Large Water Pan.
The AMNPS was designed specifically to fit on the support rods to the left of the Chip burner assembly:








Here are 2 MES 40 units. The one on the *Right is a Gen #1*. The one on the *Left is a Gen #2*:
Note the Window in the Gen #2 is larger than to Window in the Gen #1:








This is the top of a *Newer MES 40 Gen #1*. Notice the rounded corners on the Control Box on top:
The top Vent is on the back right corner of the top:








This is the inside of the *MES 40 Gen #1*.
The Water Pan is nearly full width.
Note the Aluminum plate setting on the right side of the Water Pan. I use that to push heat from the right to the left in the Smoker.
This is needed because the heat comes from the bottom right, & the top vent is in the back right corner of the top.
Without the Heat deflector the heat rises from the heating element, and goes directly to the Top Vent, and out:








This is an *MES 40 Gen #2*. Note the Controls are built into the front of the top of the Smoker:








Inside of the *MES 40 Gen #2*. Note the Slanted Drip Plate, higher on the Right, with a hole on the left end for a small Water Pan.
I removed the small water pan & put a foil pan under the hole. Then I can set my AMNPS over the hole in the Drip Plate:








The Top Vent on a*  Gen #2 MES *is on the Left side wall, instead of in the top:








*Generation #2.5 MES 40*. The strap is just to keep it from blowing over in a strong wind.
The Door is the same as the door on the Gen #2:








Inside of the *MES 40 Gen #2.5*. Note the Split level Water Pan (Deeper left side than right side).
Note: I have since found the right side of the bottom rack to be a better place for the Amazing Smoker: (In the Gen #2.5)








Top of the *MES 40 Gen #2.5*. Note the top vent has been moved to the back left corner of the top.








Closeup of the Control panel of the *MES 40 Gen #2.5*. Note the Sun shield that snaps on to reduce sun glare on the panel.


----------



## gary s

I think that will help lots of Folks understand the difference

Great Pics   -----   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## SmokinAl

Thank you Bear!

This is something that everyone can use.

Very informative!

Points for sure!

Al


----------



## bdskelly

Great info Bear. I guess my glass door 40 is really old! It has the original wedge shaped controller on top.  Works like a dream. Wish all my stuff was as reliable. B


----------



## tropics

Nice job Bear

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> I think that will help lots of Folks understand the difference
> 
> Great Pics   -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Just about every day, somebody asks "Which MES is the best, and how do I tell one from the other?"

This Thread & the other one linked above should give those answers.

And Thanks for the Points, Gary!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Thank you Bear!
> 
> This is something that everyone can use.
> 
> Very informative!
> 
> Points for sure!
> 
> Al


Thank You Al !!

This will make it easier for me & anyone who wants to use it.

Instead of making a new answer every time somebody asks how to tell the Generations apart, we only need to post this link in the answer.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## dahubb55

Thanks greatly for all of the information. From what I've read, there is no reason to worry about lava rocks or ceramic briquettes. The Brinkmann smoker was a single-walled rolled steel that experienced a large amount of heat loss on cold days. I'm really looking forward to using a much better smoker. Thanks again.


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Nice job Bear
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

Bear


BDSkelly said:


> Great info Bear. I guess my glass door 40 is really old! It has the original wedge shaped controller on top. Works like a dream. Wish all my stuff was as reliable. B


Thank You Sir!!

Oh Yeah---The Gen #1 has always been a Great Smoker!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## tropics

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Richie!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> Thank You Sir!!
> 
> Oh Yeah---The Gen #1 has always been a Great Smoker!!
> 
> And Thanks for the Points!!
> 
> Bear


Bear I just picked up the MES40 Bluetoothe,my cover from my Gen 2 fits loosely on the 2.5 I will know better tomorrow.I have to try my sausage rack in it.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Bear I just picked up the MES40 Bluetoothe,my cover from my Gen 2 fits loosely on the 2.5 I will know better tomorrow.I have to try my sausage rack in it.
> 
> Richie


Yup---My MES stock cover fits on any of the 3 Generations. I remove the "Rod" Handle on the top back, so the cover goes on & off without a struggle.

You'll love that #2.5.

Bear


----------



## tropics

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---My MES stock cover fits on any of the 3 Generations. I remove the "Rod" Handle on the top back, so the cover goes on & off without a struggle.
> 
> You'll love that #2.5.
> 
> Bear


Almost have the phone figured out,going to try to season it tomorrow.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

DaHubb55 said:


> Thanks greatly for all of the information. From what I've read, there is no reason to worry about lava rocks or ceramic briquettes. The Brinkmann smoker was a single-walled rolled steel that experienced a large amount of heat loss on cold days. I'm really looking forward to using a much better smoker. Thanks again.


Yup---No need for any heat help with an MES---These are insulated pretty good, and heat up & hold heat pretty good.

I don't even add sand or anything to my water pan. Also with a Window in the door, we tend to rarely open the door to see if everything is going OK.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Almost have the phone figured out,going to try to season it tomorrow.
> 
> Richie


Won't be long now!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics

Bearcarver said:


> Won't be long now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Let the count down begin with 15 hours,what killed the other MES 40 will bare life to the new one LOL another 5lbs of Slim Jims 

Seems like the cover is the only difference,thanks for your post.Going to put a link in my folders to it.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Let the count down begin with 15 hours,what killed the other MES 40 will bare life to the new one LOL another 5lbs of Slim Jims
> 
> Seems like the cover is the only difference,thanks for your post.Going to put a link in my folders to it.
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

Glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## backpacker048

Hi Bear,

I bought a Masterbuilt 30" smoker 2 weeks ago and am having some difficulty with the smoke production.  I assume that I have the latest generation smoker and your suggestions have been incorporated? 

In trying to resolve the inconsistent smoke, should I purchase the Amazen tube or the maze?  Where to place it and what trays, etc to remove?  Any need to install a baffle that you've mentioned in your evaluation?

Thanks for your help,

Backpacker

[email protected]


----------



## Bearcarver

Backpacker048 said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> I bought a Masterbuilt 30" smoker 2 weeks ago and am having some difficulty with the smoke production.  I assume that I have the latest generation smoker and your suggestions have been incorporated?
> 
> In trying to resolve the inconsistent smoke, should I purchase the Amazen tube or the maze?  Where to place it and what trays, etc to remove?  Any need to install a baffle that you've mentioned in your evaluation?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Backpacker
> 
> [email protected]


Since I don't think you are at a high altitude in NC, I would get the Maze (5 X 8 AMNPS).

I would need to know which Generation MES you have to be able to tell you where to put the AMNPS & if you need the Heat deflector.

The Pictures above should help you with identifying which one you have.

Bear


----------



## backpacker048

Hi Bear,

Again, thanks for your responses.

I think I have the Gen 2, 30" Masterbuilt Digital smoker.  See attached pic's for positive ID.













IMG_0877.JPG



__ backpacker048
__ Jun 8, 2016


















IMG_0876.JPG



__ backpacker048
__ Jun 8, 2016






If you need any other info, please let me know.

Backpacker


----------



## backpacker048

Hey Bear,

I forgot to ask you about the pellets I need to order.  As I understand it, you're only supposed to generate smoke for half of the cooking time????  That being said, if I smoke a Boston Butt for 8 hours, I would need enough pellets to last 4 hours.  How many pounds would I need to do that?  I guess that as a rule of thumb a pound of pellets lasts how long?  I'm trying to figure out how much to buy along with the maze.

Backpacker


----------



## Bearcarver

Backpacker048 said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> I forgot to ask you about the pellets I need to order.  As I understand it, you're only supposed to generate smoke for half of the cooking time????  That being said, if I smoke a Boston Butt for 8 hours, I would need enough pellets to last 4 hours.  How many pounds would I need to do that?  I guess that as a rule of thumb a pound of pellets lasts how long?  I'm trying to figure out how much to buy along with the maze.
> 
> Backpacker


Yup---Yours is a Generation #2.

The best thing seems to be to do the following:

Remove the little water pan from that slanted drip plate.

Then set your AMNPS over that hole left by the missing water pan (you don't need the water pan anyway---Ever).

Then you can put a throw-away foil pan under the water pan hole in case any drips show up.

I make smoke as long as the meat is in the smoker, unless the food is in the foiling stage.

Get plenty of Pellets & some Dust. The more you get the less shipping you pay per pound. IMO

Bear


----------



## frankly

Hi Bear - great info as always!

Now a side question: On this thread and your "Boston Butt Pulled Pork (Step by Step)" thread I have noticed that your pics in the initial post of the thread do not show up for me, but all other pics in the thread seem to (I can see backpacker's pic in this thread).  Any thoughts?


----------



## Bearcarver

Frankly said:


> Hi Bear - great info as always!
> 
> Now a side question: On this thread and your "Boston Butt Pulled Pork (Step by Step)" thread I have noticed that your pics in the initial post of the thread do not show up for me, but all other pics in the thread seem to (I can see backpacker's pic in this thread).  Any thoughts?


Hi Frankly!!

Sorry to hear that----I think maybe you're just too far on the other side of Allentown for those Pics to reach you!!

Just Kidding.

I've had that happen already when I tried to open pics. Sometimes I just refresh the screen & they come up, and sometime I just wait a little longer, and they come up. Sometimes it takes awhile if there are a lot of Pics on one Post. Backpacker only has two small pics on this page.

Do you have trouble with anybody else's pics?

I think "Backpacker" uploaded his pics directly through the forum, and I ran mine through Photobucket, and then Copied & Pasted them.

Maybe your system needs something to be able to use Photobucket.

These are just guesses, because I'm pretty much of a Computer Dummy.

Let me know how you make out.

Bear


----------



## frankly

Hi Bear - must be this particular locked down work laptop and the Photobucket use...  Everyone else's pics come up fine and I am able to see yours on another laptop and phone now that I tried that!  Now back to looking at threads and figuring out what to smoke this weekend!


----------



## Bearcarver

Frankly said:


> Hi Bear - must be this particular locked down work laptop and the Photobucket use...  Everyone else's pics come up fine and I am able to see yours on another laptop and phone now that I tried that!  Now back to looking at threads and figuring out what to smoke this weekend!


OK---I thought that might be.

I got a Retired Buddy who is a guard at a big Nursing Home, and there are things that he can't open on the work computer.

Bear


----------



## larrymac

Bear carver
Where would you put a 5 X 8 AMNPS on a 40" Gen. 2.5? lower left?


----------



## Bearcarver

Larrymac said:


> Bear carver
> Where would you put a 5 X 8 AMNPS on a 40" Gen. 2.5? lower left?


I have found the best place in my Gen #2.5 to be:

I put the bottom rack in, and put the AMNPS on the right side of that bottom rack.

Then if it's not smoking too good, I give it more air by pulling the chip dumper out a couple inches.

If it gets to smoking too heavy, I push the chip dumper back in.

Bear


----------



## thebig1

Can anyone tell me what model this MES is, I can't place it.  I'm thinking that it's a Gen #2 only they reconfigured the exhaust to be on top instead of on the side.

https://scranton.craigslist.org/grd/d/40-cubic-inch-electric-smoker/6259731820.html

Is it worth the price? 

Is it a good model to have?

Or should I just spend the $329 at Sam's for the 2.5 model?

Chad


----------



## Bearcarver

TheBig1 said:


> Can anyone tell me what model this MES is, I can't place it.  I'm thinking that it's a Gen #2 only they reconfigured the exhaust to be on top instead of on the side.
> 
> https://scranton.craigslist.org/grd/d/40-cubic-inch-electric-smoker/6259731820.html
> 
> Is it worth the price?
> 
> Is it a good model to have?
> 
> Or should I just spend the $329 at Sam's for the 2.5 model?
> 
> Chad


Looks like a Gen #2. (Late model)

The only bad model Masterbuilt makes.

Not worth $250.

I would pay the $329 for the Gen #2.5, or wait for one of it's $289 sales.

Bear


----------



## thebig1

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like a Gen #2. (Late model)
> 
> The only bad model Masterbuilt makes.
> 
> Not worth $250.
> 
> I would pay the $329 for the Gen #2.5, or wait for one of it's $289 sales.
> 
> Bear


Thank you very much Bear.  That's quite unfortunate.  My mouth was beginning to water as I was thinking about some prime rib this weekend.

Even the model #2's that they're still making are bad?  Like I said, I can see that they moved the vent to the top left and made that change from the one you tested.  He says that he bought it about a month ago so it's brand new.

Chad


----------



## Bearcarver

TheBig1 said:


> Thank you very much Bear.  That's quite unfortunate.  My mouth was beginning to water as I was thinking about some prime rib this weekend.
> 
> Even the model #2's that they're still making are bad?  Like I said, I can see that they moved the vent to the top left and made that change from the one you tested.  He says that he bought it about a month ago so it's brand new.
> 
> Chad


It's a little better, since they moved the top vent from the side to the top, but as long as that full width slanted drip pan is in there, I wouldn't want it.

The slanted drip pan can be removed, and the bottom rack can be put in place with a full size water pan or a Foil pan on that bottom rack, but that's just my theory. I haven't actually tried it.

Bear


----------



## thebig1

Again, thank you for your expertise Bear, it's always appreciated.  I think that I'll take your advice and wait to get the 2.5

Chad


----------



## soapshoes

Pictures are gones :(


----------



## Rings Я Us

soapshoes said:


> Pictures are gones :(



Oh snap! my bad! I have out the link to this and it's half missing.


----------



## Bearcarver

Sorry about that guys. Nearly all of my Pics went away during the platform switch.
Photobucket is the culprit.
I'm working on it, so give me a few days & I'll get all the ones on my Step by Steps restored.
Bear with The Bear.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

Lol.. I shoulda looked 1st


----------



## Bearcarver

OK Guys!!
Since you're nice guys, I got on it right away & fixed it up.
The Pics are there now!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Nice job John.
Unless it dies I can't see replacing my MES 30 GEN 1.  But........after seeing that sunshade on the new model I have to admit to a wee bit of envy.  I want one---just the sunshade.  LOL
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

garyhibbert said:


> Nice job John.
> Unless it dies I can't see replacing my MES 30 GEN 1.  But........after seeing that sunshade on the new model I have to admit to a wee bit of envy.  I want one---just the sunshade.  LOL
> Gary



Ha-Ha Gary!!
Actually that Sunshade is nice, although not important.
The reason I pointed that out is when looking at the Gen #2.5 and the Newer Made Gen #2 from the outside, that shade is the easiest way to tell them apart. Also---I don't think the Gen #2 has the slots to accept the Sunshade.

Bear


----------



## Capsaicin Burn

bearcarver said:


> *MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Info *(Digital Units)
> 
> 
> I got these Pictures together in the hopes of helping people to be able to tell the various MES Generations apart, when buying or discussing the MES units.
> A lot of people ask, “Which is the best one, How can I tell which one is which, etc, etc”.
> This Thread should help with the identification of the MES Units.
> 
> *For my Thoughts & Findings on the various Generations, and which I consider the best, go to:*
> *Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> *Note: I sold my MES 30, so I will have to use internet Pics for the MES 30:*
> 
> 
> 
> This is an Early model of the *Gen #1 MES 30 *(Note the square corners on the Control Box on top).
> The Top Vent is on the back right corner of the Top. The door is hinged on the right side:
> View attachment 340536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside of a *Gen #1 MES 30*. Note the Large Water Pan.
> The AMNPS was designed specifically to fit on the support rods to the left of the Chip burner assembly:
> View attachment 340537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 2 MES 40 units. The one on the *Right is a Gen #1*. The one on the *Left is a Gen #2*:
> Note the Window in the Gen #2 is larger than to Window in the Gen #1:
> View attachment 340538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the top of a *Newer MES 40 Gen #1*. Notice the rounded corners on the Control Box on top:
> The top Vent is on the back right corner of the top:
> View attachment 340539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside of the *MES 40 Gen #1*.
> The Water Pan is nearly full width.
> Note the Aluminum plate setting on the right side of the Water Pan. I use that to push heat from the right to the left in the Smoker.
> This is needed because the heat comes from the bottom right, & the top vent is in the back right corner of the top.
> Without the Heat deflector the heat rises from the heating element, and goes directly to the Top Vent, and out:
> View attachment 340540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an *MES 40 Gen #2*. Note the Controls are built into the front of the top of the Smoker:
> View attachment 340541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the *MES 40 Gen #2*. Note the Slanted Drip Plate, higher on the Right, with a hole on the left end for a small Water Pan.
> I removed the small water pan & put a foil pan under the hole. Then I can set my AMNPS over the hole in the Drip Plate:
> View attachment 340542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Top Vent on a*  Gen #2 MES *is on the Left side wall, instead of in the top:
> View attachment 340543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Generation #2.5 MES 40*. The strap is just to keep it from blowing over in a strong wind.
> The Door is the same as the door on the Gen #2:
> View attachment 340544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the *MES 40 Gen #2.5*. Note the Split level Water Pan (Deeper left side than right side).
> Note: I have since found the right side of the bottom rack to be a better place for the Amazing Smoker: (In the Gen #2.5)
> View attachment 340545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the *MES 40 Gen #2.5*. Note the top vent has been moved to the back left corner of the top.
> View attachment 340546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Control panel of the *MES 40 Gen #2.5*. Note the Sun shield that snaps on to reduce sun glare on the panel.
> View attachment 340547



I think I'm making this harder than it needs to be but I don't see reference to my smoker nor is it even on the masterbuilt.com web site.  I still am not positive what Gen it is.  It is an MES 30" *Model # 20071317 *


----------



## Bearcarver

Capsaicin Burn said:


> I think I'm making this harder than it needs to be but I don't see reference to my smoker nor is it even on the masterbuilt.com web site.  I still am not positive what Gen it is.  It is an MES 30" *Model # 20071317 *








That one wasn't out when I Started this Thread.

However it is a Hybrid:
It has the exterior of a Gen #1, including the Newer "rounded" control box, and is hinged right.
And it has the Interior of a Gen #2.5, including the Split Level Water Pan.

Bear[/QUOTE]


----------



## meatsweats86

Bear - Just found this on Cabela's. Seems to be the Gen 2.5 without the window which I think I prefer. Cabela's also offers a "lifetime grantee" on Cabela's branded items. Is $279 a good deal for this unit? I don't want a remote or a window so I think this should fit the bill.

Will this thing be wide enough to lay a rack of ribs or full packer brisket in? Any cons to buying it through Cabelas? 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabela-s-40-black-smoker-by-masterbuilt/1934608.uts#BVQAWidgetID


----------



## Bearcarver

meatsweats86 said:


> Bear - Just found this on Cabela's. Seems to be the Gen 2.5 without the window which I think I prefer. Cabela's also offers a "lifetime grantee" on Cabela's branded items. Is $279 a good deal for this unit? I don't want a remote or a window so I think this should fit the bill.
> 
> Will this thing be wide enough to lay a rack of ribs or full packer brisket in? Any cons to buying it through Cabelas?
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabela-s-40-black-smoker-by-masterbuilt/1934608.uts#BVQAWidgetID




Yup---Looks like a Black MES40 Gen #2.5.  Bluetooth.

I would say if you want an MES with no window, that would be the best one you can get, and it's hard to find a better price.
Most racks of Ribs should fit without cutting them, and it depends on the Brisket.
The Racks are about 20" wide.

Bear


----------



## RogCincy

Hello all - I'm thinking about buying a MES40, in addition to the MAK 1 pellet smoker I already have. The reason I want it is for lower temp smokes (MAK doesn't go below 170-180), such as cheese, jerky, bacon etc. Also maybe fore some wings, jalapeno poppers and that kind of stuff. Would the MES40 be a good buy for this use, or should I not bother with it and just use the MAK?

Also - I just got a AMZN tube smoker for cheese, which I was going to use in my MAK. But I found a couple comments where folks thought it created too much smoke in comparison to the AMNPS. I'm at about 500 ft elevation. Any advice?

Thank you!
Rog


----------



## Bearcarver

RogCincy said:


> Hello all - I'm thinking about buying a MES40, in addition to the MAK 1 pellet smoker I already have. The reason I want it is for lower temp smokes (MAK doesn't go below 170-180), such as cheese, jerky, bacon etc. Also maybe fore some wings, jalapeno poppers and that kind of stuff. Would the MES40 be a good buy for this use, or should I not bother with it and just use the MAK?
> 
> Also - I just got a AMZN tube smoker for cheese, which I was going to use in my MAK. But I found a couple comments where folks thought it created too much smoke in comparison to the AMNPS. I'm at about 500 ft elevation. Any advice?
> 
> Thank you!
> Rog




Yes, it would be a great smoker for those items & most anything else.
If you want to see the things it can do, go to the bottom of this post & click on "Bear's Step by Steps".

I'm one of those who thinks the Tube puts out too much smoke, but I'm only at about 380 ft above sea level too.
My AMNPS Tray is perfect for me here.
Since you're getting the Tube for your other smoker, give it a try---Maybe you'll be happy with that amount of smoke.

Bear


----------



## RogCincy

Hey Bear - appreciate the quick reply. I'm going to jump into the Step by Steps right now. I think I'll pull the trigger and get a 2.5 gen from Sams Club (I only know what that means because of your posts, so thank you!). I'll add the AMNPS tray too. I haven't used the tube yet, so I may just return that one. 

And thank you for your service.


----------



## Bearcarver

Sounds Great, Rog!!

And Thank You for the Thank You.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

The tube does put out alot of smoke . I went to a mailbox setup but still have to watch it . Depends on the day , and how hard you light it . Like the rest of it , your'e going to have to learn what works for you . Have fun .


----------



## 30" Jim

Bear,
You stated that the MES 2.0 is the only bad model that MES made. Unfortunately I have one of them with the change that moved the vent to the left top.
What are the problems with the 2.0. What needs to be changed to improve it and to use the AMNPS tray?

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

30" Jim said:


> Bear,
> You stated that the MES 2.0 is the only bad model that MES made. Unfortunately I have one of them with the change that moved the vent to the left top.
> What are the problems with the 2.0. What needs to be changed to improve it and to use the AMNPS tray?
> 
> Thanks




Since you have the vent on the left Top, one of the problems isn't yours.
The worst thing is generally that stupid slanted drip plate with the little water pan hanging from it.
What usually happens is the heat gets partially trapped under that slanted plate. Then it naturally slides uphill to the right side, and seeps around the sides of the plate at that upper end, causing the right side of the smoker to be hotter than the left.

My Recommendation is to pull the slated Drip plate out & set it aside.
Then put the bottom rack in & put a Foil pan in the middle of that rack to catch drips.
Then if you're using an AMNPS, put it on the far right of that bottom rack.
Then if your AMNPS needs more air flow, pull the chip dumper out a few inches. If it needs less air flow push the dumper back in.

That should help.

Bear


----------



## 30" Jim

Thanks.
Do I need to have a pan or something over the AMNPS to keep drippings from getting on it?


----------



## Bearcarver

30" Jim said:


> Thanks.
> Do I need to have a pan or something over the AMNPS to keep drippings from getting on it?



I usually try to keep anything that will drip away from directly above the AMNPS.
Or put anything above in a pan.
Or I cut a 9 X 11" Foil pan in half lengthwise, and turn first half upside down above the AMNPS, and save the other half for when the first half gets al splattered up with drips.

Bear


----------



## 30" Jim

Thanks


----------



## jimmyinsd

where is the thermometer located in these MES units that controls the element turning on and off?  I have been testing a borrowed unit from my boss and the temp on the MES and the tested temps on my Maverick are about 30 degrees apart or more.  They start pretty close together,  but the higher the temp the bigger the temp differential.  is this common?  I am picking up my own MES40 later today and am wondering if this is something I will have to learn to live with or since his was a gen 1,  will my new gen 2.5 have addressed this issue?


----------



## Bearcarver

jimmyinsd said:


> where is the thermometer located in these MES units that controls the element turning on and off?  I have been testing a borrowed unit from my boss and the temp on the MES and the tested temps on my Maverick are about 30 degrees apart or more.  They start pretty close together,  but the higher the temp the bigger the temp differential.  is this common?  I am picking up my own MES40 later today and am wondering if this is something I will have to learn to live with or since his was a gen 1,  will my new gen 2.5 have addressed this issue?




The heat sensor is located near the center of the back wall. It looks like a little Toggle switch.
There are a few reasons for the difference between the MES temp read-out & the Maverick.
Things like the fact that the MES sensor is attached to the back wall, and the Maverick probe is Free of such a thing.
The placement of the Maverick probe, compared to the fixed place of the MES Sensor.
And the Maverick is also just more accurate.

As long as you know how much difference there is, you can allow for it when setting your MES to get the proper temps your Maverick can tell you about.

Here's more info, if interested:
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*Avoid Temp Swings in MES*

Bear


----------



## BBQ Disciple

Thanks Bear for compiling this info.  I just bought an MES40 Gen 2.5 w/ Bluetooth after my last smoker bit the dust.  I am really pleased with how it performs, but I was discouraged I had to refill the chip tray every 30-45 minutes.  (I've always used chunks in my previous smokers)  I've got an AMNPS on the way to solve that problem and now know how best to use it with this model.


----------



## Bearcarver

BBQ Disciple said:


> Thanks Bear for compiling this info.  I just bought an MES40 Gen 2.5 w/ Bluetooth after my last smoker bit the dust.  I am really pleased with how it performs, but I was discouraged I had to refill the chip tray every 30-45 minutes.  (I've always used chunks in my previous smokers)  I've got an AMNPS on the way to solve that problem and now know how best to use it with this model.




That's Great, DJ !!
That's a Real Good Model !!
Being from Colorado, I hope your altitude isn't too high for that AMNPS.
High Altitudes call for the AMNTS (Tube).

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

You know, I was just looking at this to reference another thread and I have no idea what Generation of smoker I have now.

I have the Gen 1 Window and vent location. The controls look Gen 1. But it has the interior of the Gen 2.5. Do I have some frankenstein unit?

Note: I have what they call the Adventurer Series 40 inch. I'm not sure if that is the base series we all refer to as the MES 40 on SMF or not. I'm not sure what makes it any different then their other ones. Still curious if I got some weird frankenstein or hybrid or who knows what. Not that it matters I suppose!


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> You know, I was just looking at this to reference another thread and I have no idea what Generation of smoker I have now.
> 
> I have the Gen 1 Window and vent location. The controls look Gen 1. But it has the interior of the Gen 2.5. Do I have some frankenstein unit?
> 
> Note: I have what they call the Adventurer Series 40 inch. I'm not sure if that is the base series we all refer to as the MES 40 on SMF or not. I'm not sure what makes it any different then their other ones. Still curious if I got some weird frankenstein or hybrid or who knows what. Not that it matters I suppose!




That one has become quite common in the last few months.
It's a Hybrid with the interior of a Gen 2.5, and the Gen #1 exterior.
It's only weakness is the top Vent being on the wrong side.
Having the RF remote is a Plus over the Bluetooth on the Gen #2.5.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Thanks Bear for confirming my theory I got a hybrid/frankenstein unit :)


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Thanks Bear for confirming my theory I got a hybrid/frankenstein unit :)




Glad to help, Tom.
Take a look at Post #41 and #42 on this Thread.
It's an MES 30, but same deal.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> Glad to help, Tom.
> Take a look at Post #41 and #42 on this Thread.
> It's an MES 30, but same deal.
> 
> Bear


So it is! I was more worried some how I got a kitbash model and if some thing ever broke I'd find out it was made of disused forever parts LOL


----------



## Nutshell

I have the same model.  It’s a “B” so no window but the inside is definitely a 2.5


----------



## BBQ Disciple

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great, DJ !!
> That's a Real Good Model !!
> Being from Colorado, I hope your altitude isn't too high for that AMNPS.
> High Altitudes call for the AMNTS (Tube).
> 
> Bear



Hey Bear, finally got around to using the 8"x5" AMNPS this past weekend.  Funny thing about the high altitude you mention - I couldn't keep the pellets lit for longer than a few minutes even with the chip loader tube removed & vent wide open (it was a pretty calm night).  I ended up putting a small fan on the lowest speed pointed at the hole of the chip loader tube. That sucker smoked all night all the way to the end (13 hours). Worked like a champ and I am happy I no longer have to babysit the wood chip tray all night.  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

BBQ Disciple said:


> Hey Bear, finally got around to using the 8"x5" AMNPS this past weekend.  Funny thing about the high altitude you mention - I couldn't keep the pellets lit for longer than a few minutes even with the chip loader tube removed & vent wide open (it was a pretty calm night).  I ended up putting a small fan on the lowest speed pointed at the hole of the chip loader tube. That sucker smoked all night all the way to the end (13 hours). Worked like a champ and I am happy I no longer have to babysit the wood chip tray all night.  Thanks!




That's Great, DJ !!
Hopefully it will work like that for you all the time.
I'll continue to tell people at High Altitudes that they should get the Tube, because I don't want to list all the mods you can do to make the wrong one work. Your Fan being one of the better Mods to help the Tray in High Altitudes.

Enjoy,
Bear


----------



## jimmyinsd

BBQ Disciple said:


> Hey Bear, finally got around to using the 8"x5" AMNPS this past weekend.  Funny thing about the high altitude you mention - I couldn't keep the pellets lit for longer than a few minutes even with the chip loader tube removed & vent wide open (it was a pretty calm night).  I ended up putting a small fan on the lowest speed pointed at the hole of the chip loader tube. That sucker smoked all night all the way to the end (13 hours). Worked like a champ and I am happy I no longer have to babysit the wood chip tray all night.  Thanks!



I saw a mod ,here or on another site, where a guy took a computer fan out of an old PC, (they are 24v if i remember correctly)  and mounted into a short piece of 3" aluminum duct (fits about perfectly into the chip loader hole) and then used a transformer and a rheostat to get the air flow to his AMNPS dialed about perfectly in so it got just enough to maintain thin blue,  but not so much air that he was igniting or plowing through pellets to quickly.


----------



## Bearcarver

jimmyinsd said:


> I saw a mod ,here or on another site, where a guy took a computer fan out of an old PC, (they are 24v if i remember correctly)  and mounted into a short piece of 3" aluminum duct (fits about perfectly into the chip loader hole) and then used a transformer and a rheostat to get the air flow to his AMNPS dialed about perfectly in so it got just enough to maintain thin blue,  but not so much air that he was igniting or plowing through pellets to quickly.




Yup, There's a couple like that on here. I try to keep this thread apart from those. 
If you put everything on one Thread, nobody would understand anything.IMHO

Bear


----------



## Patrick_K

someone told me this was a gen 2.5 but based on bear's photos this looks like a gen 2 correct?  Also is this a good gen 2 smoker  or should i go with this gen 2.5 smoker? https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterb...-Electric-Smoker-with-Legs-20072415/205515767


----------



## Nutshell

Patrick_K said:


> someone told me this was a gen 2.5 but based on bear's photos this looks like a gen 2 correct?  Also is this a good gen 2 smoker  or should i go with this gen 2.5 smoker? https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterb...-Electric-Smoker-with-Legs-20072415/205515767


I’ve read Gen 2 is the least desirable.  Gen 2.5 is definitely a step up.  Based on that picture this model is a 2.5.  Offset water pan, vent on left.


----------



## Bearcarver

Patrick_K said:


> someone told me this was a gen 2.5 but based on bear's photos this looks like a gen 2 correct?  Also is this a good gen 2 smoker  or should i go with this gen 2.5 smoker? https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterb...-Electric-Smoker-with-Legs-20072415/205515767




You're showing 2 different Smokers:
The one above in the Amazon ad is a Gen #2. I'd stay away from it.
It has the worst part---The slanted Drip plate with the little water pan.

The one below in the Home Depot Link is a Gen #2.5(the best), but it's only an MES 30.
If you really want an MES 30, then that Home Depot Gen #2.5 is your target.

Bear


----------



## Patrick_K

Is it a mistake to go for a 30" instead of a 40"?  It is myself, my wife and my son.


----------



## Bearcarver

Patrick_K said:


> Is it a mistake to go for a 30" instead of a 40"?  It is myself, my wife and my son.




A lot of People think "It's only two of us, a 30 is fine:
So that's what I did on my first MES, but then I had to cut my rib racks in pieces, and my Brisket.
And when I made a small amount of Beef Sticks---10 pounds----I had to Smoke 7 pounds & do the other 3 the next day.

So I saved a couple bucks by getting the 30" instead of the 40".
Then I bought the 40" the next year & lost money when I sold the 30".
So it actually cost me more $$$ by getting the 30" in the first place.
I can tell you there are a lot of guys who bought an MES 30, and wish they would have bought the MES 40.
However I know of nobody who bought an MES 40 that wishes he would have bought the MES 30.

Just thought you should know the above. Now it's your decision.

Bear


----------



## Patrick_K

what is a good price for a 40" BT Gen 2.5 smoker?  Also what places do you think have the best price on them?


----------



## Bearcarver

Patrick_K said:


> what is a good price for a 40" BT Gen 2.5 smoker?  Also what places do you think have the best price on them?




About the best prices I see now & then is $279 up to $329.
There are a few guys here that are better at finding them for good prices, but just off the top of my head, Sam's Club, Cabelas, Bass Pro, Academy, & a few others.

Bear


----------



## dr k

Patrick_K said:


> what is a good price for a 40" BT Gen 2.5 smoker?  Also what places do you think have the best price on them?



Last year black Friday sales at Academy lasted weeks and had the Gen 1 40 hybrids at like $150.00.


----------



## Nutshell

Academy has great prices. I bought my 140B for $199.00 and love it.  I also added an Auber WiFi controller.


----------



## Patrick_K

is this a good one?  https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...tric-smoker-with-window#repChildCatid=4903528


----------



## Bearcarver

Patrick_K said:


> is this a good one?  https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...tric-smoker-with-window#repChildCatid=4903528




Yes, that is a real good one.
It has the Gen #1 outside & the Gen #2.5 inside.
The only thing I don't like about it is the top vent is on the right instead of on the left, but there are ways to deal with that.

Bear


----------



## Patrick_K

i just went by academy to look at the one i posted a few days ago and they had this one for 199.00 as well.  https://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbu...49749&wl11=online&wl12=22139073&wl13=&veh=sem

Is this a good one compared to the one i posted a few days ago?


----------



## dr k

Patrick_K said:


> i just went by academy to look at the one i posted a few days ago and they had this one for 199.00 as well.  https://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbu...49749&wl11=online&wl12=22139073&wl13=&veh=sem
> 
> Is this a good one compared to the one i posted a few days ago?


 This is a Walmart link and shows the original Gen 1 40 SS inside and out model 20070311.  It shows the Masterbuilt door emblem not just the word Masterbuilt in black letters. It has rails to support the boxy looking chip burner assembly.  This has the sensor just under the second from the bottom rack  

The Academy link above is a Gen 1 40 hybrid and may not be all SS.  I think the sensor is one rack up higher which may be better to get the actual temp to 275. I would get the one with the toggle looking controller sensor that is farthest from the floor of the two if you can see them in person. Take pics of the ones you can see.


----------



## Bearcarver

Patrick_K said:


> i just went by academy to look at the one i posted a few days ago and they had this one for 199.00 as well.  https://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbu...49749&wl11=online&wl12=22139073&wl13=&veh=sem
> 
> Is this a good one compared to the one i posted a few days ago?




That is a Gen #1--- Second Best of all.
I'd rate it about the same as the one you posted the other day, because the only thing bad they both have is the top vent is on the right instead of the left.
As for which one of those 2 would I get, if I had to choose between the 2 of them???
Answer would be whichever was the best price.

I wouldn't worry about which one had the most accurate sensors, because everybody uses a Wireless Digital Therm, like a Maverick ET-732 or similar.

Bear


----------



## Patrick_K

I posted the walmart link due to academy not having the item listed on their website.  It is a in-store only item.  I looked at the one in store and it had the boxy inside with the metal emblem on the outside just like in the walmart link.  Both are 199.  I thought the hybrid inside looks better than the gen 1 inside.  I did not know performance wise which one was better.


----------



## Bearcarver

Patrick_K said:


> I posted the walmart link due to academy not having the item listed on their website.  It is a in-store only item.  I looked at the one in store and it had the boxy inside with the metal emblem on the outside just like in the walmart link.  Both are 199.  I thought the hybrid inside looks better than the gen 1 inside.  I did not know performance wise which one was better.




The best is the 100% Gen #2.5 (only thing I don't like is the Bluetooth).
Then the Gen #1 and the Hybrid like you showed (only thing bad is the top vent on the right instead of the left).
Then the Gen #2----Slanted Drip plate is stupid & screws up the whole works!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

I should probably mention that the Gen #1 has the best place for the AMNPS---On the support rods to the left of the chip burner assembly. It fits perfectly, as the AMNPS was designed to fit there (Even in an MES 30).

Bear


----------



## dr k

I would be interested to know if the toggle controller sensor in the hybrid gen 1 40 is higher up than the original gen 1 40 because that maybe why both my gen 1 40s didn't average higher than 260 at 2nd rack from top rack. I've only seen pics of the inside of the hybrid and it was hard to see the sensor. After the gen 1, the trend has been higher placed controller sensors and people are getting higher than 275 temps on other gens. Either way you'll need a dual probe therm to get your accurate chamber temp at food level and the other for your food temp.


----------



## mike243

Mine is a 40 first gen,has been great,could take a couple months off if I had the $ back from the meat put on it,still works fine ,wish I could remember what year I bought it


----------



## Patrick_K

So the Gen 1 40 is better than the Gen 1 hybrid with the gen 2.5 inside?



Bearcarver said:


> The best is the 100% Gen #2.5 (only thing I don't like is the Bluetooth).
> Then the Gen #1 and the Hybrid like you showed (only thing bad is the top vent on the right instead of the left).
> Then the Gen #2----Slanted Drip plate is stupid & screws up the whole works!
> 
> Bear


----------



## jimmyinsd

Patrick_K said:


> So the Gen 1 40 is better than the Gen 1 hybrid with the gen 2.5 inside?



I think from my looking before I bought was as long as you stay away from the straight gen 2 you will be fine no matter what you end up buying. 

Just know that with all of them you will likely end up wanting to make modifications,  I dont know that there is any product in this price range that is perfect out of the box.  Avoid the gen2 and buy the best one your budget allows.

Ive got a gen 2.5 MES40 from Cabellas. with the solid door,  ( I dont sit and watch it so I dont need a window)  the bluetooth is junk so thats not even a feature to consider IMO,   what I wanted was the size of the 40 and the air flow that the vent in the upper left top corner provided,  I have used it with the AMNPS tray in the smoker itself and am not happy with the consistency of the smoke produced so I have bought a mail box and some 3" alum duct and will get back to it once time allows this fall/winter.   

On the AMNPS buy one right away if you are doing lower temp cooks (sausages, cheese, etc),  the chips dont work well under about 225-240. hell just owning the amnps would allow you to do quite a bit with about any outdoor cooking device you have already.  really quite handy little pieces.


----------



## Bearcarver

Patrick_K said:


> So the Gen 1 40 is better than the Gen 1 hybrid with the gen 2.5 inside?




NO!
See Post #84 above.

Bear


----------



## dr k

When MB offers so many vent/burner/water pan configurations of the standard three generations it illudes that MB doesn't know what they want.  Qvc sold the 2.5 in 30" with a choice of colored doors with RF controller instead of BT (brilliant) and still Mes BT is pure crap with no updates/solutions to the existing problems as they continue to sell them. Academy has hybrid Gen 1's. The Gen 2's have two different vent location options. There"s the standard gen 2.5 BT and also the 340G BT four caster legs and the smaller trapezoid window and supposed upgraded wiring. I think MB needs to stick with the 2.5 inside on mfg new smokers and offer parts for all configuations and come in for a landing.  After all MB is not desiging their smokers around any Amnps, Wedgie, Vortex or whatever it's called smoke generators etc.


----------



## Bearcarver

dr k said:


> When MB offers so many vent/burner/water pan configurations of the standard three generations it illudes that MB doesn't know what they want.  Qvc sold the 2.5 in 30" with a choice of colored doors with RF controller instead of BT (brilliant) and still Mes BT is pure crap with no updates/solutions to the existing problems as they continue to sell them. Academy has hybrid Gen 1's. The Gen 2's have two different vent location options. There"s the standard gen 2.5 BT and also the 340G BT four caster legs and the smaller trapezoid window and supposed upgraded wiring. I think MB needs to stick with the 2.5 inside on mfg new smokers and offer parts for all configuations and come in for a landing.  After all MB is not desiging their smokers around any Amnps, Wedgie, Vortex or whatever it's called smoke generators etc.




Exactly!!
Most of that I already told them, but it seemed to go in one ear & out the other.
I feel I was lucky to get everything I told them I'd like to see in the Gen #2.5.
That "Bluetooth Remote" was something they came up with on their own.

Bear


----------



## ICEMAN15

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Gary!!
> 
> Just about every day, somebody asks "Which MES is the best, and how do I tell one from the other?"
> 
> This Thread & the other one linked above should give those answers.
> 
> And Thanks for the Points, Gary!!
> 
> Bear


Hi Bear,

I am posting a couple photos of my new MES, but I don’t see this set up from any of your photos. Can you tell me if this is a new generation or model and if you have done a review on it or could share with me any findings folks have found.  Thank you.


----------



## dr k

It's a hybrid.  It's a Gen 2.5 interior box setup.  Outside the box is Gen 1 vent, controller and grease trap location.


----------



## Bearcarver

ICEMAN15 said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> I am posting a couple photos of my new MES, but I don’t see this set up from any of your photos. Can you tell me if this is a new generation or model and if you have done a review on it or could share with me any findings folks have found.  Thank you.



Exactly what "dr K" said above. (post # 94)
The only thing I don't like about it is the Vent being on the right instead of the left, but that can be remedied if it causes uneven heat from right top left. Other than that, it could be the Best of them all.

BTW: I thought you had a Gen #2, with the big slanted Drip Plate???

Bear


----------



## ICEMAN15

Bearcarver said:


> Exactly what "dr K" said above. (post # 94)
> The only thing I don't like about it is the Vent being on the right instead of the left, but that can be remedied if it causes uneven heat from right top left. Other than that, it could be the Best of them all.
> 
> BTW: I thought you had a Gen #2, with the big slanted Drip Plate???
> 
> Bear


I thought it was, but after I saw the drip pan photos you were referencing I realized it was not. Good thing, from what I am reading. Thanks to both for your responses.


----------



## AP514

Hi All
My First post..have been looking and reading a lot. I have finally pulled the trigger on this MES 240G

I hope this Gen 2.5 (at least what Gen I think it is from reading here) works out..Going to give it a test run in a few weeks once I get it and all set up. I also went ahead and got the TP-20. Good to have reliable readings. I will be going with the Standard Chips for the (Smoking) test. This will let me know if I really need to get the Amaz'n smoker to get the smoke needed.
Anyway I hope this purchase works out for me. I am sure I will be posting more and more with Questions, my Triumphs and a few Aww craps along the way.

AP514


----------



## dr k

AP514 said:


> Hi All
> My First post..have been looking and reading a lot. I have finally pulled the trigger on this MES 240G
> 
> I hope this Gen 2.5 (at least what Gen I think it is from reading here) works out..Going to give it a test run in a few weeks once I get it and all set up. I also went ahead and got the TP-20. Good to have reliable readings. I will be going with the Standard Chips for the (Smoking) test. This will let me know if I really need to get the Amaz'n smoker to get the smoke needed.
> Anyway I hope this purchase works out for me. I am sure I will be posting more and more with Questions, my Triumphs and a few Aww craps along the way.
> 
> AP514


MB hasn't ironed out the BT glitches/range etc. so if you run this smoker with the app only you may have issues like the display showing 800+ degrees and it may keep heating etc. and short range whereby taking three big steps gets you to the smoker itself to make changes.  What seems to work best is keeping the app closed and running the smoker with the controller on the smoker.  If things are good, then open the app and monitor the smoker with it but don't make changes.  If that goes well then see if you can control the smoker with the app.  See what combination triggers a glitch if any.  So I guess you can do any of the above recommendations first but if you have issues go back to operating the smoker with it's controller.

The Amnps puts out perfect smoke and you can use sawdust for even lighter TBS.  I bought a high walled aluminum lasagna pan at the Dollar Tree that perfectly fits the 5X8 Amnps in the bottom for filling the Amnps and for lighting it.  I light it with the torch until flaming per the instructions then put it in the pan out of the wind to burn and build the cherry red coals at/below the lighting hole.  I removed the Amnps after smoking with it a couple hours to take this pic of the pan.  I didn't burn up this much dust to light it.


----------



## Bearcarver

dr k said:


> MB hasn't ironed out the BT glitches/range etc. so if you run this smoker with the app only you may have issues like the display showing 800+ degrees and it may keep heating etc. and short range whereby taking three big steps gets you to the smoker itself to make changes.  What seems to work best is keeping the app closed and running the smoker with the controller on the smoker.  If things are good, then open the app and monitor the smoker with it but don't make changes.  If that goes well then see if you can control the smoker with the app.  See what combination triggers a glitch if any.  So I guess you can do any of the above recommendations first but if you have issues go back to operating the smoker with it's controller.
> 
> The Amnps puts out perfect smoke and you can use sawdust for even lighter TBS.  I bought a high walled aluminum lasagna pan at the Dollar Tree that perfectly fits the 5X8 Amnps in the bottom for filling the Amnps and for lighting it.  I light it with the torch until flaming per the instructions then put it in the pan out of the wind to burn and build the cherry red coals at/below the lighting hole.
> View attachment 375901




Kurt got you covered, AP514,
I don't know anything about the Bluetooth. I just use my controls on my console.

Also---I do the same as Kurt, with my AMNPS in a Foil Pan, except I have a Foil wrapped fire brick under my AMNPS, in the Foil pan.

Bear


----------



## AP514

Really wanted to give the Hopper on the 240G a try before buying the AMNPS .
So whats the Deal with the Hopper on the MES 240G itself ? 
1) Does it not sit close enough to the element to make good Smoke ?
2) Do the wood chips burn up to fast making me have to add and re-add chips ever hour/half hour.

AP514


----------



## dr k

It's about the element cycling to keep your smoker temp.  Element on can make too much smoke and you can't see your food through the window and element off maybe no smoke and everything in between vs. a consistent burn of pellets of 3.5-4 hours per row maintenance free.  I've never use chips in both my Mes' from the months of learning here before buying.


----------



## Bearcarver

AP514 said:


> Really wanted to give the Hopper on the 240G a try before buying the AMNPS .
> So whats the Deal with the Hopper on the MES 240G itself ?
> 1) Does it not sit close enough to the element to make good Smoke ?
> 2) Do the wood chips burn up to fast making me have to add and re-add chips ever hour/half hour.
> 
> AP514




The differences:
*Built in chip burner; * Put chips in, and wait for smoke start.
Then Light Smoke to Medium, to Heavy, to Too Heavy, back to Heavy, to Medium, to Light, to No Smoke.
Put more chips in & start the cycle over again.
Plus when your Smoker reaches your setting the element shuts off, and chips don't burn.

*AMNPS;*  Fill Tray properly, Light properly, Put in Best place for your Model.
Perfectly Consistent Smoke for up to 11 hours without touching it, or fill only one row for each 3 to 4 hours.
If you fill it before you start, you can separate the burning ones from the non-burning ones any time you want to stop adding smoke.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240

+1  Can't put it any better than @bear or dr k did.  Shortly after I got my MES30 I purchased an ANMPS due to the many recommendations from this site, and have never looked back - nice steady even smoke.  Now my wife actually enjoys what I smoke instead of pretending that she likes it!!:D   I think.:rolleyes:


----------



## AP514

Thanks guys.ordering the AMNPS now..

anyone have a link to where I can get %100 pellets(Amaz'n)


----------



## Bearcarver

AP514 said:


> Thanks guys.ordering the AMNPS now..
> 
> anyone have a link to where I can get %100 pellets(Amaz'n)



*I got this in an Email----It should help:

*
Stock Up On Pellets Sale!!
Save 20% off your purchase of all pellets and sawdust during the month of September.
Sale ends on September 30, 2018.

Hurry, this sale is only valid for a limited time.

Please use *COUPON CODE*: SEPTEMBER2018

Cannot be combined with other coupons and cannot be used on prior purchases or clearance.


To order, please click here:
http://www.amazenproducts.com


----------



## Patrick_K

I have the gen 2.5 inside but the gen 1 outside.  Where is the best place to put the tray and should i put it in a foil pan?



Bearcarver said:


> *I got this in an Email----It should help:
> 
> *
> Stock Up On Pellets Sale!!
> Save 20% off your purchase of all pellets and sawdust during the month of September.
> Sale ends on September 30, 2018.
> 
> Hurry, this sale is only valid for a limited time.
> 
> Please use *COUPON CODE*: SEPTEMBER2018
> 
> Cannot be combined with other coupons and cannot be used on prior purchases or clearance.
> 
> 
> To order, please click here:
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com


----------



## Bearcarver

Patrick_K said:


> I have the gen 2.5 inside but the gen 1 outside.  Where is the best place to put the tray and should i put it in a foil pan?




That would mean your inside is the same as my Gen #2.5, and I have found the best place to be ----Put the bottom rack in & put the AMNPS on the far right end of that rack. Then you can pull the Dumper out 2" or 3" for more air flow to your AMNPS (and rotate it 180°), & push it in for less air flow.

I wouldn't put it in a foil pan---It cuts down the needed air flow.

Bear


----------



## Patrick_K

Push it to the right even though i have a gen 1 outside so the vent is to the right not the left?




Bearcarver said:


> That would mean your inside is the same as my Gen #2.5, and I have found the best place to be ----Put the bottom rack in & put the AMNPS on the far right end of that rack. Then you can pull the Dumper out 2" or 3" for more air flow to your AMNPS (and rotate it 180°), & push it in for less air flow.
> 
> I wouldn't put it in a foil pan---It cuts down the needed air flow.
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Patrick_K said:


> Push it to the right even though i have a gen 1 outside so the vent is to the right not the left?




Yes---You need it there for the air flow to the AMNPS.
Once you get yours going, do a check with it empty.
Put two accurate Temp probes on the second rack---One Left & one right.
Then record the readings from both for awhile to see how balanced the heat is from right to left.
If the right is much hotter than the left, get ahold of me & I'll tell you options of what you can do. Send me a PM.
However it's still best to put the AMNPS on the bottom rack on the right, just above the chip dumper hole.

Bear


----------



## AP514

Bearcarver said:


> *I got this in an Email----It should help:
> 
> *
> Stock Up On Pellets Sale!!
> Save 20% off your purchase of all pellets and sawdust during the month of September.
> Sale ends on September 30, 2018.
> 
> Hurry, this sale is only valid for a limited time.
> 
> Please use *COUPON CODE*: SEPTEMBER2018
> 
> Cannot be combined with other coupons and cannot be used on prior purchases or clearance.
> 
> 
> To order, please click here:
> http://www.amazenproducts.com



Thanks for the info....I am really like'n this community.


----------



## xtraman122

New here and been researching the past week like crazy trying to pick out my first smoker. Still on the edge of propane vs. electric, but leaning more toward electric. After having been thoroughly confused with all the generations and hybrids of the these MES units I think I've got them mostly down now. I noticed the new 340G model with the trapezoid shaped window isn't in the list, is that assumed to be all around good like the Gen 2.5? I just missed it being on a Black Friday sale for $229.99 at Sam's over the weekend which would have been a steal.

Also wasn't sure what this model would be considered. Almost looks like a hybrid of a Gen 2 and 2.5? Seems like the top left vent like the 2.5 instead of on the side, but the internals appear to be the "bad ones" from the Gen 2, is that right or am I misinterpreting what's good vs bad?

Also just wanted to confirm this is one of the "second best" units described as a hybrid between a Gen 1 and a 2.5, with the only downfall being the vent on the top right instead of the top left?

Really wish they hadn't mixed so many of these models around and had the difference in the part numbers (The MBxxxxxx numbers) vs the model numbers like 140S, 340G etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

xtraman122 said:


> New here and been researching the past week like crazy trying to pick out my first smoker. Still on the edge of propane vs. electric, but leaning more toward electric. After having been thoroughly confused with all the generations and hybrids of the these MES units I think I've got them mostly down now. I noticed the new 340G model with the trapezoid shaped window isn't in the list, is that assumed to be all around good like the Gen 2.5? I just missed it being on a Black Friday sale for $229.99 at Sam's over the weekend which would have been a steal.
> 
> Also wasn't sure what this model would be considered. Almost looks like a hybrid of a Gen 2 and 2.5? Seems like the top left vent like the 2.5 instead of on the side, but the internals appear to be the "bad ones" from the Gen 2, is that right or am I misinterpreting what's good vs bad?
> 
> Also just wanted to confirm this is one of the "second best" units described as a hybrid between a Gen 1 and a 2.5, with the only downfall being the vent on the top right instead of the top left?
> 
> Really wish they hadn't mixed so many of these models around and had the difference in the part numbers (The MBxxxxxx numbers) vs the model numbers like 140S, 340G etc.
> 
> Thanks!




Your first one @ $272 is pure Gen #2. I'd stay away.

Your second one @ $250 is a Hybrid with the Gen #1 exterior and the Gen #2.5 inside. Since that one has all the good parts of the Gen #2.5, and the RF remote control of the Gen #1, if it wasn't for the top vent being on the wrong side, it could be even better than the Gen #2.5.

Moving that Vent from right to left was one of the things I told them to do, after I tested their Gen #2. They took my advice when they designed the Gen #2.5, but they neglected to do that to this Hybrid---Pity, it could have been the Best one!

AS for the 340G (Trapezoid), it's been awhile since I looked close at that one, but I think it's a good one. With a link to some pics of that one I could give a better run-down on it.

Bear


----------



## xtraman122

Weird, my own links are just big blank boxes above, didn't seem to want to let me do a regular URL, it insisted on weird media tags for it. Guess it worked for you though.

Thanks for the info, sounds like the Gen 1 hybrid is the best value, doesn't seem like many places sell the 2.5 anymore and the 340G seems pretty expensive everywhere. If I had a Sam's membership I would have jumped all over that $229 Black Friday deal, oh well.


----------



## Bearcarver

xtraman122 said:


> Weird, my own links are just big blank boxes above, didn't seem to want to let me do a regular URL, it insisted on weird media tags for it. Guess it worked for you though.
> 
> Thanks for the info, sounds like the Gen 1 hybrid is the best value, doesn't seem like many places sell the 2.5 anymore and the 340G seems pretty expensive everywhere. If I had a Sam's membership I would have jumped all over that $229 Black Friday deal, oh well.




I'll have to check, but last time I saw Sams still sold the #2.5 & a Great sale last week.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Here's the 340G @ $329:
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/40-in...sel_people-who-viewed-this-item-also-viewed_1


And Here's the Gen #2.5, however it says they don't have any right now at my local store:
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/masterbuilt-smoker/prod15560335.ip

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday

Bearcarver said:


> AS for the 340G (Trapezoid), it's been awhile since I looked close at that one, but I think it's a good one. With a link to some pics of that one I could give a better run-down on it.
> 
> Bear




 Bearcarver














I just put my Black Friday Special 340G together last night and didn't have time to season it. I'll take some pics tonight and share them here so you can check it out a little closer. I think it's going to be a good one. Near as I can tell it's more or less a Gen 2.5 Bluetooth in a different wrapper. Wish I'd been home to help the itty bitty FedEx lady that had to deliver it to my house. It's a monster of a smoker.

First impressions:
1. It's huge once you get it up on the legs. I'm 6'2" 260 and it's chest high on me and almost as broad as I am.
2. All the access panels are screwed on instead of riveted. I didn't check to see if they were tapped but it should make it easier to work on if needed either way.
3. I'm going to have to rig up something to rest the Cold Smoke Attachment on due to the leg design.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokesontuesday said:


> Bearcarver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just put my Black Friday Special 340G together last night and didn't have time to season it. I'll take some pics tonight and share them here so you can check it out a little closer. I think it's going to be a good one. Near as I can tell it's more or less a Gen 2.5 Bluetooth in a different wrapper. Wish I'd been home to help the itty bitty FedEx lady that had to deliver it to my house. It's a monster of a smoker.
> 
> First impressions:
> 1. It's huge once you get it up on the legs. I'm 6'2" 260 and it's chest high on me and almost as broad as I am.
> 2. All the access panels are screwed on instead of riveted. I didn't check to see if they were tapped but it should make it easier to work on if needed either way.
> 3. I'm going to have to rig up something to rest the Cold Smoke Attachment on due to the leg design.




Yup--Thanks SOT,
I did a little research this morning & found out the same things you're saying.
The only thing I'm not sure of is which side the top vent is on.

If I'm not mistaken that 340G is the same interior size as the #2.5.

I think you got a good one there---ENJOY !!

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday

Bearcarver said:


> Yup--Thanks SOT,
> I did a little research this morning & found out the same things you're saying.
> The only thing I'm not sure of is which side the top vent is on.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken that 340G is the same interior size as the #2.5.
> 
> I think you got a good one there---ENJOY !!
> 
> Bear



Vent is top left back corner as you're looking at it like the Gen 2.5 is.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokesontuesday said:


> Vent is top left back corner as you're looking at it like the Gen 2.5 is.



Then that is right up there as the Top Smoker, along with the #2.5.

And if it has the RF remote, which I'm pretty sure it does---Then it is even better than the #2.5.

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday

Bearcarver said:


> Then that is right up there as the Top Smoker, along with the #2.5.
> 
> And if it has the RF remote, which I'm pretty sure it does---Then it is even better than the #2.5.
> 
> Bear



No RF remote on this one, or at least if there is then mine wasn't in the box. It's Bluetooth controlled like the 2.5.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokesontuesday said:


> No RF remote on this one, or at least if there is then mine wasn't in the box. It's Bluetooth controlled like the 2.5.



OK--Sorry!!
Then it's only equal to the other best one---The #2.5 that I have.

I've been lax on new ones for the last couple years, since my Open-heart & Stroke.

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday

Bearcarver said:


> OK--Sorry!!
> Then it's only equal to the other best one---The #2.5 that I have.
> 
> I've been lax on new ones for the last couple years, since my Open-heart & Stroke.
> 
> Bear



I'll find out this weekend when I get a chance to put it through its paces. From reading everything here though and just general smoker knowledge I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be great.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokesontuesday said:


> I'll find out this weekend when I get a chance to put it through its paces. From reading everything here though and just general smoker knowledge I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be great.




Yeah, Since it's equal to the Gen #2.5, the only problems they can have are the possibility of electronic problems, but they're usually found out in the first try or so. The Old "Lemon" problem.

So when you break it in, set it for below 275° the first time, maybe 250°, and keep an eye on it to make sure it shuts off at 250° a few cycles. Then you should be OK to reset it at 275°. Then just follow the break-in like it says in the book.

If nothing goes Nuts, you got one of the large percentage of Good ones.
Best of Luck to you.

If there is a problem, they're usually real good about getting it right.

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, Since it's equal to the Gen #2.5, the only problems they can have are the possibility of electronic problems, but they're usually found out in the first try or so. The Old "Lemon" problem.
> 
> So when you break it in, set it for below 275° the first time, maybe 250°, and keep an eye on it to make sure it shuts off at 250° a few cycles. Then you should be OK to reset it at 275°. Then just follow the break-in like it says in the book.
> 
> If nothing goes Nuts, you got one of the large percentage of Good ones.
> Best of Luck to you.
> 
> If there is a problem, they're usually real good about getting it right.
> 
> Bear



I've seen other review sites that note that Masterbuilt upgraded the wiring and fixed most of the Gen 2.5's electrical and bluetooth issues with the 340G. Hopefully that's true. I know they've done a ton of work on the app recently. 

Appreciate the break in tips. I'll probably fire it up tonight to test it out.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokesontuesday said:


> I've seen other review sites that note that Masterbuilt upgraded the wiring and fixed most of the Gen 2.5's electrical and bluetooth issues with the 340G. Hopefully that's true. I know they've done a ton of work on the app recently.
> 
> Appreciate the break in tips. I'll probably fire it up tonight to test it out.





OK--Great !
The reason I say start with 250° and keep an eye on it, is because some of the new ones have a bad controller or a bad limit switch, and if you watch it you can save it from burning up, because of getting too hot (over 325° or so).
If you catch it, you can get it fixed without any damage. It would still be a PITA, but not as bad if you catch it.

Hope you're right about their fixes.

Bear


----------



## barefooter

Got this one last week. MES140s I have not opened it up yet. Is it a keeper model MB21072719?? I also picked up the smoke generator

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/mas...40s-digital-electric-smoker?searchTerm=mes140


----------



## Bearcarver

barefooter said:


> Got this one last week. MES140s I have not opened it up yet. Is it a keeper model MB21072719?? I also picked up the smoke generator
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/mas...40s-digital-electric-smoker?searchTerm=mes140




Yup, That's a keeper!
It's got the Gen #1 outside & the Gen #2.5 inside.
The only thing wrong with that one is the top vent is on the Right instead of the Left. However there are ways to remedy that.

Bear


----------



## patinlouisiana

Bear, Now that my old MES 30 is direct wired through my Auber I assume it still draws a max of 800 watts. My new MES-30 also has an 800 watt element. I should be able to run both on a 120V 15 amp circuit. 
Your thought?


----------



## S-met

Saw this on a local craigslistfor $25. Looks like a gen-1. Supposedly used to work great, but now trips a breaker every time it's running. Anyone familiar? Worth fixing or upgrading?


----------



## Bearcarver

patinlouisiana said:


> Bear, Now that my old MES 30 is direct wired through my Auber I assume it still draws a max of 800 watts. My new MES-30 also has an 800 watt element. I should be able to run both on a 120V 15 amp circuit.
> Your thought?




I know ZERO about electric & electronics.
There are many guys who can answer that, but My GOTO on that is 

 tallbm
 .
Check with him.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

S-met said:


> Saw this on a local craigslistfor $25. Looks like a gen-1. Supposedly used to work great, but now trips a breaker every time it's running. Anyone familiar? Worth fixing or upgrading?



I would say Yes!!
Another one should be directed to 

 tallbm
 .

Bear


----------



## PAS

S-met said:


> Saw this on a local craigslistfor $25. Looks like a gen-1. Supposedly used to work great, but now trips a breaker every time it's running. Anyone familiar? Worth fixing or upgrading?
> View attachment 403907
> View attachment 403908


I would grab it.  Problem may be the breaker.


----------



## S-met

PAS said:


> I would grab it.  Problem may be the breaker.


I was pondering that myself. May be a bad breaker and the MES is fine.


----------



## dr k

S-met said:


> I was pondering that myself. May be a bad breaker and the MES is fine.


Unplug smoker and access the element in the back bottom access and disconnect the element lugs. Get an Ohm meter and touch one spade on the element and one on the outside body. If you have continuity then the element is shorting. The Mes 40 element is 12 ohms leg to leg and the 30 is 18 ohms. Disconnect the element lugs and then plug in and turn on the smoker to start heating. if the breaker doesn't trip its the element.


----------



## tallbm

patinlouisiana said:


> Bear, Now that my old MES 30 is direct wired through my Auber I assume it still draws a max of 800 watts. My new MES-30 also has an 800 watt element. I should be able to run both on a 120V 15 amp circuit.
> Your thought?



Two 800 watt MES units (1600 watt total) on the same outlet would be pulling approximately 13.3 Amps.  
In theory that would work provided the following:

you have nothing else pulling electricity from that circuit/breaker to trip the breaker
your breaker isn't weak and you can pull 13.3 Amps without tripping the breaker.  My understanding is that breakers can weaken over time so you may not have the full range of amperage over a breaker
you are actually pulling under the limit and there are no fluctuations or other funny business happening.  You never know what some electrical items are doing or how they may actually behaving so there is often cushion given to ensure you won't interruptions in your operation
All you can do is give it a try and see.  I hope this info helps :)


----------



## tallbm

S-met said:


> Saw this on a local craigslistfor $25. Looks like a gen-1. Supposedly used to work great, but now trips a breaker every time it's running. Anyone familiar? Worth fixing or upgrading?
> View attachment 403907
> View attachment 403908



I would grab it as well!

Masterbuilt customer service is pretty good about giving parts away even if not under warranty and I think a replacement element is not very expensive.

What I would PERSONALLY do is test the element like dr k suggests with a multimeter (they cost like $7-10 for an inexpensive one that will do the job) .

If/when that pans out I would simply do a very very very simple rewire on the MES and buy an Auber PID controller and run the MES with the PID controller to have a smoker that is WAY better than that MES when it was brand new!
The Auber PID controller does cost a little money ($150) BUT you are getting the MES for almost nothing so the money on the Auber PID controller evens things out and again for a better smoker than what you could have bought brand new and you will be able to keep this smoker going through anything short of a car wreck!

Here is a link to a very detailed write up on rewiring the MES to work with a PID Controller: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/

Here is a link to the Auber PID that would sure enough work: https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=110

There are guys who have zero electrical knowledge but plenty of common sense that have rewired their MES and used a PID controller and love the smoker they now have.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Bearcarver
 a couple questions: I read your post and it appears you believe the right side of the bottom rack to be the best place for the A-Maze-n tray in the Gen 2.5. Do you still agree with this? I have one arriving tomorrow. Also, what do you think about cleaning your MES especially if there is creosote buildup?


----------



## Bearcarver

Derek717 said:


> Bearcarver
> a couple questions: I read your post and it appears you believe the right side of the bottom rack to be the best place for the A-Maze-n tray in the Gen 2.5. Do you still agree with this? I have one arriving tomorrow. Also, what do you think about cleaning your MES especially if there is creosote buildup?




Yes, I still believe the right end of the bottom rack is the best place for the AMNPS in the Gen #2.5. Reasons being the top vent is on the left side, so the heat & smoke won't go directly from the bottom to the top & out, without first traveling through the rest of the Smoker, and the chip dumper is directly below that spot, so you can pull the dumper out a few inches to allow more air flow, and push it back in for less air flow to the AMNPS.
Contrast this to the Gen #1, which "if left alone" will have the heat go directly from the Heating Element on the right side, directly up the right side of the smoker, and out the top vent, which is also on the right side.

As for cleaning: The only things I do is clean my Smoking racks before putting any meat directly on them. I also clean & recover (Foil) my Smoker floor & my Water Pan. All I do with the ceiling & walls is remove anything that is loose & could possibly fall on my food. My Smoker walls & ceiling are black, but it doesn't seem to be getting any thicker, since it got there. I couldn't tell you what percentage is creosote & what percentage is the good seasonings that makes Smoker able to produce the Great Smoked Meat.

Bear


----------



## iron_winters

I have a work program that would allow me to purchase with points either a MB20072618 or a MB20073119 (MES 130G)
	

		
			
		

		
	





View attachment 406142

	

		
			
		

		
	
 .  I can't find much about the MB20073119, but it looks like a hybrid.  Is one better than the other beside size wise?  The MB20073119 is about 8 inches short and 4 inches narrower.



Can anybody shed light on this for me?


----------



## tallbm

iron_winters said:


> I have a work program that would allow me to purchase with points either a MB20072618 or a MB20073119 (MES 130G)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 406141
> View attachment 406142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I can't find much about the MB20073119, but it looks like a hybrid.  Is one better than the other beside size wise?  The MB20073119 is about 8 inches short and 4 inches narrower.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody shed light on this for me?


Hi there and welcome!

They are basically the same unit.
The MB20072618 is the 40" (larger) unit.
The MB20073119 is the 30" (smaller) unit.

I would go with the larger 40" unit MB20072618.  It is better to have more space and to be able to do a whole brisket or whole rack of ribs if you like with the bigger unit.    I hope this info helps :)


----------



## mdntxprs

Well I'm curious about my mes...... its a 40" ss and no window with straight across digital display.
Original?  Before gen1?


----------



## iron_winters

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> They are basically the same unit.
> The MB20072618 is the 40" (larger) unit.
> The MB20073119 is the 30" (smaller) unit.
> 
> I would go with the larger 40" unit MB20072618.  It is better to have more space and to be able to do a whole brisket or whole rack of ribs if you like with the bigger unit.    I hope this info helps :)


Thank you! I appreciate the help!


----------



## Bearcarver

iron_winters said:


> I have a work program that would allow me to purchase with points either a MB20072618 or a MB20073119 (MES 130G)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 406141
> View attachment 406142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I can't find much about the MB20073119, but it looks like a hybrid.  Is one better than the other beside size wise?  The MB20073119 is about 8 inches short and 4 inches narrower.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody shed light on this for me?




Like @tallbm said, I would go with the 40" unit, for the reasons he mentioned.
Your one Link doesn't work for me, but the picture your showing of the interior is  of a Gen #2.5 interior (That's Good).

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

mdntxprs said:


> Well I'm curious about my mes...... its a 40" ss and no window with straight across digital display.
> Original?  Before gen1?




A picture of the Interior & one of the exterior would be of much help.
Very good chance it's a Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## toshin

Hi guys,

Its difficult to find these at a good price in Australia thats not online - I've read through this thread and it seems like the only way to figure out what version is to see it in person.

Is there anyway based on the model #?
Model Number
20078215
https://www.appliancesonline.com.au...078215-sportsman-elite-30-inch-digital-smoker


----------



## Bearcarver

toshin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Its difficult to find these at a good price in Australia thats not online - I've read through this thread and it seems like the only way to figure out what version is to see it in person.
> 
> Is there anyway based on the model #?
> Model Number
> 20078215
> https://www.appliancesonline.com.au...078215-sportsman-elite-30-inch-digital-smoker




That link you posted takes me to a Gen #2 MES. Not Great. I can tell because there is no vent on top. This means the top vent is on the top of the left side-wall. The only Model they ever did that with was the "Early" Gen #2 units. I remember because those who got those units had trouble with backdrafting through that side vent. So then they moved that vent from the side to the top left. But that unit still has the problem with the slanted drip plate in the bottom, with the little water pan hanging from it.

Bear

Model numbers are sometimes helpful, but not always.
Their unhelpful enough that I don't trust them.
Sometimes they've put on special Model Numbers just because of which store they went to---Same unit as another model numbered unit, but at a different store.

Bear


----------



## toshin

Bearcarver said:


> That link you posted takes me to a Gen #2 MES. Not Great. I can tell because there is no vent on top. This means the top vent is on the top of the left side-wall. The only Model they ever did that with was the "Early" Gen #2 units. I remember because those who got those units had trouble with backdrafting through that side vent. So then they moved that vent from the side to the top left. But that unit still has the problem with the slanted drip plate in the bottom, with the little water pan hanging from it.
> 
> Bear



Thanks for the info.
That model came on a limited sale which saved me about $100 usd so I pulled the trigged as I dont have much choice down under anyway.

The good news is that it is a late gen 2 with the exhaust on the top left side.

Can you explain why you feel the slanted drip tray is bad? I know its  regarding the temps but I read the thread and must have missed the why.
cheers


----------



## Bearcarver

toshin said:


> Thanks for the info.
> That model came on a limited sale which saved me about $100 usd so I pulled the trigged as I dont have much choice down under anyway.
> 
> The good news is that it is a late gen 2 with the exhaust on the top left side.
> 
> Can you explain why you feel the slanted drip tray is bad? I know its  regarding the temps but I read the thread and must have missed the why.
> cheers




If your top vent is on the top left, instead of the top right or the left "side", that is Great !!

Slanted Drip Plate:
The slanted drip plate traps too much of the heat under it. Then the heat rises to the drip plate & moves uphill to the right, and eventually escapes around the front & back of the drip plate, and rises up the right side, instead of up through the whole width of the smoker.
This causes the right side of the Smoker to be hotter than the left.

Bear


----------



## barefooter

New to MES world is this much white smoke normal when first putting in chip each time?


----------



## barefooter

barefooter said:


> New to MES world is this much white smoke normal when first putting in chip each time?


There are also times that it is so thick I cant even see the grates. After a 15 minutes it does calm down to seam like nothing is going on but then I can just see TBS.


----------



## Bearcarver

barefooter said:


> There are also times that it is so thick I cant even see the grates. After a 15 minutes it does calm down to seam like nothing is going on but then I can just see TBS.




In my opinion the amount of smoke I can see through your door window is right at the Max.
Any more than that is Too Much. If you're getting times where you can't see the grates, that's too much:
Light smoke for many hours is a Good thing.
Heavy smoke for even a short time can be a Bad Thing.
I would recommend and Amazing Smoker (Tray for at Low Altitudes) and (Tube for High Altitudes).

An MES matched with an AMNPS is a Thing of Beauty, and a Match made in Smoker's Heaven.

Bear


----------



## barefooter

Bearcarver said:


> In my opinion the amount of smoke I can see through your door window is right at the Max.
> Any more than that is Too Much. If you're getting times where you can't see the grates, that's too much:
> Light smoke for many hours is a Good thing.
> Heavy smoke for even a short time can be a Bad Thing.
> I would recommend and Amazing Smoker (Tray for at Low Altitudes) and (Tube for High Altitudes).
> 
> An MES matched with an AMNPS is a Thing of Beauty, and a Match made in Smoker's Heaven.
> 
> Bear


I do have one but I cant seam to keep the thing going. After about 5-10 minutes it out...


----------



## Bearcarver

barefooter said:


> I do have one but I cant seam to keep the thing going. After about 5-10 minutes it out...




Your Pellets must be Dry.
Put however many you want in---about 3 hours per row.
Fill it to about 1/4" to 3/8" from the top of the walls.
Light one end with a propane torch for Pellets----Butane for lighting Dust.
Let it burn until the flame goes out, then blow on that area until it flames up again.
Then do the same again, blowing down & in to build up the red burning cigar-like cherry.
Keep doing this off and on for at least 20 minutes.
Then let the flame go out one more time & put it in the MES.
I would put it on the bottom rack all the way to the right, just above the chip dumper hole, and pull the dumper out about 3" to allow air flow past your AMNPS. If it burns too good, push the dumper back in.

Try That,
Bear

BTW:  If you get it lit right, after awhile it will be burning so good you couldn't stop it if you wanted to. You would have to separate the burning pellets from the non-burning pellets, and they would finally go out in 20 minutes to a half hour.


----------



## barefooter

Bearcarver said:


> Your Pellets must be Dry.
> Put however many you want in---about 3 hours per row.
> Fill it to about 1/4" to 3/8" from the top of the walls.
> Light one end with a propane torch for Pellets----Butane for lighting Dust.
> Let it burn until the flame goes out, then blow on that area until it flames up again.
> Then do the same again, blowing down & in to build up the red burning cigar-like cherry.
> Keep doing this off and on for at least 20 minutes.
> Then let the flame go out one more time & put it in the MES.
> I would put it on the bottom rack all the way to the right, just above the chip dumper hole, and pull the dumper out about 3" to allow air flow past your AMNPS. If it burns too good, push the dumper back in.
> 
> Try That,
> Bear
> 
> BTW:  If you get it lit right, after awhile it will be burning so good you couldn't stop it if you wanted to. You would have to separate the burning pellets from the non-burning pellets, and they would finally go out in 20 minutes to a half hour.


Thanks for all the info, I will give it a try on the next smoke.
Is the water pan and drip try dishwasher safe?
Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

barefooter said:


> Thanks for all the info, I will give it a try on the next smoke.
> Is the water pan and drip try dishwasher safe?
> Thanks




I never put anything in my water pan, so I just cover the water pan & the bottom floor drip pan with Foil, and put them in place. Then when they get pretty bad, I remove the foil & Mrs Bear washes them briefly by hand in the sink. Then I re-foil & return to position.

Bear


----------



## toshin

So i ended up getting the revision MES 2.5 (top left vent) and on the first smoke did a whole chicken, a whole barramundi and a couple of salt brined mackrels - everything turned out great.

Followed Bears initial burn in test for the MES heat cycling by using a slightly lower temp. For the first heat cycle it goes 4-5 degrees higher than the preset temp but then stabilises to within 1-2 degrees of what i set (celsius!), so im pretty happy. The meat probe seems to match within 1 degree my other probe, although its a much slower getting the final reading.

My only complaint with this so far is the smoke generation - seems like after the first 1 or 2 wood chip drops you have to open the machine and empty the ash as it probably doesnt conduct the heat well enough?

I did a picanha last weekend and added crushed bits of charcoal to the chip pan which seemed to help with more consistent smoke generation, but it seems like ill have to get an AMAZE soon. Just not sure how/where it would fit in a 30' version 2.5.


----------



## Bearcarver

toshin said:


> So i ended up getting the revision MES 2.5 (top left vent) and on the first smoke did a whole chicken, a whole barramundi and a couple of salt brined mackrels - everything turned out great.
> 
> Followed Bears initial burn in test for the MES heat cycling by using a slightly lower temp. For the first heat cycle it goes 4-5 degrees higher than the preset temp but then stabilises to within 1-2 degrees of what i set (celsius!), so im pretty happy. The meat probe seems to match within 1 degree my other probe, although its a much slower getting the final reading.
> 
> My only complaint with this so far is the smoke generation - seems like after the first 1 or 2 wood chip drops you have to open the machine and empty the ash as it probably doesnt conduct the heat well enough?
> 
> I did a picanha last weekend and added crushed bits of charcoal to the chip pan which seemed to help with more consistent smoke generation, but it seems like ill have to get an AMAZE soon. Just not sure how/where it would fit in a 30' version 2.5.
> View attachment 412013




That's not a Gen #2.5. It's a Gen #2.
That's the one I recommend staying away from, due to the useless Slanted Drip Plate.
If you're happy with it, put the AMNPS on the right end of the Bottom Rack, just above the chip dumper, and pull the dumper out about 3" to allow air flow to the AMNPS.

If you discover the right side to be much hotter than the left side, due to the Slanted Drip plate, I would try the following:
Remove the little water pan & the Slanted Drip plate.
Put the bottom Rack in place.
Put a Foil pan in the center of the bottom rack. (to catch drips & diffuse heat flow)
Put the AMNPS on the right end of that bottom rack.
Pull the dumper out about 3" to allow more air flow to the AMNPS.
Note: This is just my theory, because I never had to try it, because I have the real Gen #2.5.

Bear


----------



## toshin

Er oops. Yeah it's a later model gen #2?
so many revisions gets confusing!

Cool thanks for the tips. I'll see how it goes and progress towards that as I get better.

I have no baseline yet other than the chip loader doesn't work as well, or for as long as they suggest.


----------



## Bearcarver

toshin said:


> Er oops. Yeah it's a later model gen #2?
> so many revisions gets confusing!
> 
> Cool thanks for the tips. I'll see how it goes and progress towards that as I get better.
> 
> I have no baseline yet other than the chip loader doesn't work as well, or for as long as they suggest.




Yup---In my book, those built in chip burners are useless. I would have quit smoking if Todd wouldn't have invented the AMNS & the AMNPS.
One element doing both the heat & the smoking just doesn't work.

Bear


----------



## Dwayne&Heidi

Bearcarver said:


> *MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Info *(Digital Units)
> 
> 
> I got these Pictures together in the hopes of helping people to be able to tell the various MES Generations apart, when buying or discussing the MES units.
> A lot of people ask, “Which is the best one, How can I tell which one is which, etc, etc”.
> This Thread should help with the identification of the MES Units.
> 
> *For my Thoughts & Findings on the various Generations, and which I consider the best, go to:*
> *Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> *Note: I sold my MES 30, so I will have to use internet Pics for the MES 30:*
> 
> 
> 
> This is an Early model of the *Gen #1 MES 30 *(Note the square corners on the Control Box on top).
> The Top Vent is on the back right corner of the Top. The door is hinged on the right side:
> View attachment 340536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside of a *Gen #1 MES 30*. Note the Large Water Pan.
> The AMNPS was designed specifically to fit on the support rods to the left of the Chip burner assembly:
> View attachment 340537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 2 MES 40 units. The one on the *Right is a Gen #1*. The one on the *Left is a Gen #2*:
> Note the Window in the Gen #2 is larger than to Window in the Gen #1:
> View attachment 340538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the top of a *Newer MES 40 Gen #1*. Notice the rounded corners on the Control Box on top:
> The top Vent is on the back right corner of the top:
> View attachment 340539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside of the *MES 40 Gen #1*.
> The Water Pan is nearly full width.
> Note the Aluminum plate setting on the right side of the Water Pan. I use that to push heat from the right to the left in the Smoker.
> This is needed because the heat comes from the bottom right, & the top vent is in the back right corner of the top.
> Without the Heat deflector the heat rises from the heating element, and goes directly to the Top Vent, and out:
> View attachment 340540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an *MES 40 Gen #2*. Note the Controls are built into the front of the top of the Smoker:
> View attachment 340541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the *MES 40 Gen #2*. Note the Slanted Drip Plate, higher on the Right, with a hole on the left end for a small Water Pan.
> I removed the small water pan & put a foil pan under the hole. Then I can set my AMNPS over the hole in the Drip Plate:
> View attachment 340542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Top Vent on a*  Gen #2 MES *is on the Left side wall, instead of in the top:
> View attachment 340543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Generation #2.5 MES 40*. The strap is just to keep it from blowing over in a strong wind.
> The Door is the same as the door on the Gen #2:
> View attachment 340544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the *MES 40 Gen #2.5*. Note the Split level Water Pan (Deeper left side than right side).
> Note: I have since found the right side of the bottom rack to be a better place for the Amazing Smoker: (In the Gen #2.5)
> View attachment 340545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the *MES 40 Gen #2.5*. Note the top vent has been moved to the back left corner of the top.
> View attachment 340546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Control panel of the *MES 40 Gen #2.5*. Note the Sun shield that snaps on to reduce sun glare on the panel.
> View attachment 340547


I have a new MES 30  It has what u call the split level water pan  as well


----------



## Dwayne&Heidi

Dwayne&Heidi said:


> I have a new MES 30  It has what u call the split level water pan  as well


Thank u for the great pics


----------



## Bearcarver

Dwayne&Heidi said:


> I have a new MES 30  It has what u call the split level water pan  as well




Yup---That would most likely be a Generation #2.5 MES 30.

Bear


----------



## dedkot

How bad is MES 40 gen2 ? I just bought one for $60 on craigslist! I haven't used it yet, I just turned on to see if it would get to 275*.  So does removing the drip and water pan make a difference? Any solution to the backdraft vent problem?


----------



## chopsaw

I would have bought it  . I think for 60 bucks you did great . Clean it up and see how it runs . 
You'll get an answer to your question from some one that has used one .  
Give it a test run while you wait .


----------



## dr k

I just picked a gen 1 30 over the summer in Aug. For free on FB marketplace. The thermal over temp snap disk had a disintegrated lug so the wire was sticking up in the air. I just stripped and wire nutted them together after cutting an acess in the back panel and all is good with a therm that has an alarm range if temps are out of hand. I paired my rf remote to the controller and have been using it for small quicker smokes with wood chunks on the stripped down exposed element in the chip tray. Never will I buy a new Mes. If the controller fails, lots of help with a PID fix like I have for my Mes 40. The amazing thing about the Mes 30 stock controller is that it works very well vs my 40 that never got to 275 especially with food.


----------



## dr k

An alum disposable pan on the bottom rack will be better than that slant drip tray that blocks heat on the left and right side of the smoker, making heat only rise against the back wall and door. If you have an alum baking sheet 11x15 from the dollar tree you can slide it left and right on the bottom rack a fulll/half rung to even temps left to right.


----------



## dedkot

Thanks Kurt! I found the search button and have been reading on the issues around this generation model. I bought it for a PID mod, but want to see how it works before I decide to do that or not.


----------



## Bearcarver

dedkot said:


> How bad is MES 40 gen2 ? I just bought one for $60 on craigslist! I haven't used it yet, I just turned on to see if it would get to 275*.  So does removing the drip and water pan make a difference? Any solution to the backdraft vent problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468148
> View attachment 468147




I have seen a couple guys claim they do good with the Gen #2, but I have no use for it.  I have a Brand new one in my garage, but I don't use it. They gave it to me to test & report, and it sucked. Once I got it running, the air flow was really bad. That stupid slanted drip plate trapped the heat under it & forced it to stay on the right side. It's a real Train-Wreck, in my opinion.

If I was going to use it, I would Scrap the Slanted Drip Plate & the small hanging water pan. Then I'd put the bottom rack in & put a regular oval water pan in the center of that rack. Then I would put another top vent in the top left back corner, just like the Gen #2.5 is. Then I would treat it exactly like I use my Gen #2.5 MES 40.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> If I was going to use it, I would Scrap the Slanted Drip Plate & the small hanging water pan. Then I'd put the bottom rack in & put a regular oval water pan in the center of that rack. Then I would put another top vent in the top left back corner, just like the Gen #2.5 is. Then I would treat it exactly like I use my Gen #2.5 MES 40.


I never used one , but that is my thought exactly . Bore a new top vent , change  the drip plate and add a pid . You'd have an awesome smoker for under 250 bucks .


----------



## joenationwide

Wow, I'm so excited to see this thread.  Yesterday I just ordered the MES 40 Gen 2.5+ from Masterbuilt.  It was only $179 + shipping.    Unfortunately when I look today it seems it's sold out.  









						Smokers
					

Masterbuilt® smokers deliver for those ready to master the art of smoking. With a full line of propane, electric and charcoal smokers, you can expect a worthwhile BBQ experience with a Masterbuilt smoker.




					www.masterbuilt.com
				




However, they do have the newer versions on sale:








						Adventure Series 40 inch Bluetooth® Digital Electric Smoker
					

When given the right tools, anything can be mastered. Designed specifically with the barbecue enthusiast in mind, the Adventure Series 40-inch Bluetooth® Digital Electric Smoker   features innovation ready to handle any adventure.  Perfect slow-smoked flavor with five different smoke settings...




					www.masterbuilt.com
				




Anyway, I am so happy to find out that the version I bought is the good one.    

I have had an MES 30 Gen 1 for about 5 years now, and I've loved it, until the LEDs started to burn out.  I almost bought a new control unit, but after finding SMF and lurking here for a few weeks I decided to get the Auber WiFi PID controller and now I'm deep into researching all the great MES mods.  

I just did a Mailbox Mod last week with the AMNPS and am pretty pleased with that, although I want to get more smoke flavor so I will be tinkering with this setup.  

Anyhow, I wanted to thank the guys here like Bearcarver, dr k, daveomak, tallbm, SonnyE, johnmeyer, and anyone I may have missed for such great advice on modifying these MES boxes.


----------



## dr k

joenationwide said:


> Wow, I'm so excited to see this thread.  Yesterday I just ordered the MES 40 Gen 2.5+ from Masterbuilt.  It was only $179 + shipping.    Unfortunately when I look today it seems it's sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokers
> 
> 
> Masterbuilt® smokers deliver for those ready to master the art of smoking. With a full line of propane, electric and charcoal smokers, you can expect a worthwhile BBQ experience with a Masterbuilt smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.masterbuilt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, they do have the newer versions on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adventure Series 40 inch Bluetooth® Digital Electric Smoker
> 
> 
> When given the right tools, anything can be mastered. Designed specifically with the barbecue enthusiast in mind, the Adventure Series 40-inch Bluetooth® Digital Electric Smoker   features innovation ready to handle any adventure.  Perfect slow-smoked flavor with five different smoke settings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.masterbuilt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am so happy to find out that the version I bought is the good one.
> 
> I have had an MES 30 Gen 1 for about 5 years now, and I've loved it, until the LEDs started to burn out.  I almost bought a new control unit, but after finding SMF and lurking here for a few weeks I decided to get the Auber WiFi PID controller and now I'm deep into researching all the great MES mods.
> 
> I just did a Mailbox Mod last week with the AMNPS and am pretty pleased with that, although I want to get more smoke flavor so I will be tinkering with this setup.
> 
> Anyhow, I wanted to thank the guys here like Bearcarver, dr k, daveomak, tallbm, SonnyE, johnmeyer, and anyone I may have missed for such great advice on modifying these MES boxes.


I found a free Gen 1 30  in great condition on FB Marketplace. Wouldn't heat but I could hear the relay on the bottom pcb board click closed and element lugs were good so I figured the round over temp switch was the problem. No access to it on the back of the smoker so used a dremel cut off wheel to access it. The thermal sensor lugs were cooroded and one disintegrated so I  stripped the wires and bypassed the sensor with a wire nut. Plugged it in and started heating. Paired my rf remote to the Mes 30 controller (spare parts) and used it the second half of the summer for small smokes. Removed all the metal chip housing and set the chip pan on the element to burn chunks. Used the Gen 1 40 and PID on everything else. My therm has a range alarm for the pit so that's my safety alert if it gets too high or low. Since you have the PID and mailbox mod and they are out of your smoker you may find one on Marketplace nearby. Unless yours is on it's way and now sold out. I did make a power cord with high heat lugs and stripped the ground wire to wrap around one of the element access screws to ground the chassis for a direct connect to the element for testing the element for trouble shooting if your tripping a gfci or if the thermal switch fails during a smoke to finish in the smoker when you have a PID. I used it to test the element right off the bat and it was heating so I just had to go to the thermal switch next and found the issue. No more brand new Mes for me. People are having a hell of a time with warranty claims with no phone help or email replies. The MB page on FB and messenging is the best and only option to reach MB.


----------



## joenationwide

dr k said:


> Since you have the PID and mailbox mod and they are out of your smoker you may find one on Marketplace nearby. Unless yours is on it's way and now sold out.



Hey dr k,

Sorry my post was a little confusing.  I was able to order the MES 40 smoker.  I wanted to share the deal with everyone on the forums, but was dissapointed it was already sold out.  So I will now have two smokers, my Gen 1 MES 30 and my Gen 2.5+? MES 40.  

My MES 30 now has the Auber and Mailbox mod.  I think I might use that one for traveling with my camper trailer.  And I think I'll use the MES 40 at home.  I'm excited to try out this bigger MES 40 box and smoke a whole brisket, rather than cutting it in half.  Also might try the popcorn tin version of the mailbox mod for that one.  I think I'll keep the Masterbuilt controller on it until it poops out too.


----------



## Bearcarver

joenationwide said:


> Hey dr k,
> 
> Sorry my post was a little confusing.  I was able to order the MES 40 smoker.  I wanted to share the deal with everyone on the forums, but was dissapointed it was already sold out.  So I will now have two smokers, my Gen 1 MES 30 and my Gen 2.5+? MES 40.
> 
> My MES 30 now has the Auber and Mailbox mod.  I think I might use that one for traveling with my camper trailer.  And I think I'll use the MES 40 at home.  I'm excited to try out this bigger MES 40 box and smoke a whole brisket, rather than cutting it in half.  Also might try the popcorn tin version of the mailbox mod for that one.  I think I'll keep the Masterbuilt controller on it until it poops out too.




Glad to hear you got another Good MES for your stable.
If you want more Smoke flavor from an AMNPS, You could try a lower Temp for a longer time, and Go with Hickory. I find Hickory to give more smoke flavor & I use it about 90% of the time.

Bear


----------



## Dwayne&Heidi

dr k said:


> An alum disposable pan on the bottom rack will be better than that slant drip tray that blocks heat on the left and right side of the smoker, making heat only rise against the back wall and door. If you have an alum baking sheet 11x15 from the dollar tree you can slide it left and right on the bottom rack a fulll/half rung to even temps left to right.


I told my husband about this, but he is concerned about the food dripping on that metal shielid that covers the heating element


----------



## Bearcarver

Dwayne&Heidi said:


> I told my husband about this, but he is concerned about the food dripping on that metal shielid that covers the heating element




Check the Pic below:
My water pan is covered with foil, so it's easy to clean every now & then.
That Pan will catch drips, keeping them from landing on the shield that is designed to protect the element.


----------



## dr k

Dwayne&Heidi said:


> I told my husband about this, but he is concerned about the food dripping on that metal shielid that covers the heating element


People cover the top of the chip housing roof with alum foil so tear it off when build up from burnt on drips gets heavy and replace with new foil. Most co er every flat surface that can be dripped on for easy clean up to eliminate vaporizing grease smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

JimmyJ
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## lunatics

I have what I would have to assume is a MES 30 Gen 2.5 based on your pictures. It has the controller on the top center with the little shade cover over it and the drip pan that pulls out from the bottom center on the front of the unit. I love this thing compared to the newer "Pro 30" unit that I bought to replace it as it got left outside all winter and rusted out and full of mold. I regret buying this newer unit and need to try and find a way to properly clean and salvage my old one. It's just crazy to me how much better of a product older stuff seems to be and how much worse and cheaper the new stuff is.


----------



## chopsaw

lunatics said:


> got left outside all winter and rusted out and full of mold.


I sent you a PM with links to some threads on cleaning mold from an electric smoker .


----------



## Bearcarver

lunatics said:


> I have what I would have to assume is a MES 30 Gen 2.5 based on your pictures. It has the controller on the top center with the little shade cover over it and the drip pan that pulls out from the bottom center on the front of the unit. I love this thing compared to the newer "Pro 30" unit that I bought to replace it as it got left outside all winter and rusted out and full of mold. I regret buying this newer unit and need to try and find a way to properly clean and salvage my old one. It's just crazy to me how much better of a product older stuff seems to be and how much worse and cheaper the new stuff is.




I started with a Gen #1 MES 30 back in 2009, and then a Gen #1, MES 40 a year later. I loved that Gen #1, but when I got the Gen #2.5, about 10 years later, I was in heaven. The Newer one was much better than the old Gen #1 was. The old one had the top vent in the wrong side (right), so I had to use a Heat deflector for many years.  They both work fine now, but the newer one was designed better.

Check the PMs from Chopsaw for the Mold remover.
Bear


----------



## oomlout

Are we on a gen #3 now?  The MES 40 on the Masterbuilt site has the door hinged on the right and the vent is on the right too.


----------



## Bearcarver

oomlout said:


> Are we on a gen #3 now?  The MES 40 on the Masterbuilt site has the door hinged on the right and the vent is on the right too.



No, that's one of what I like to call a "Hybrid";
It has a Generation #1 exterior, with a Generation 2.5 interior.
The only thing I don't like about it is the top vent being on the same side as the heating element.
There are various ways to deal with that problem, but the best thing would be to actually add a vent to the top left, and use that more than the right one.

Bear


----------



## dr k

oomlout said:


> Are we on a gen #3 now?  The MES 40 on the Masterbuilt site has the door hinged on the right and the vent is on the right too.


Like Bear said we still have only the gen 1, 2, 2.5 and hybrid blends and very hard to find all stainless steel inside and out Mes. They are all black paint and will peel at the door seal when people use liquids in the pan more so than no liquids. The closest to a gen 3 was the 140s 130s and 140g and 130g with the open uncovered centered heating element, right side chip/chunk burner with its own 150 watt element, upper broiler element and rotisserie. These became obsolete as fast as they came out. When they came out a couple years ago most of us Mes users knew there were way too many thermal safety switches,  one for each of the three elements, and their respective controller sensor for each, and the three heating elements. Before buying a Mes I'd messenger MB on their FB page with the model number to inquire about obsolete Mes and if controllers and heating elements are available. Get that model with at least one spare element because they are a good deal from MB. You can always get a PID controller when the stock controller fails or shop for a Mes on FB Marketplace etc and get a PID controller right off the bat. Lots of us went that direction with stock controllers that still work. I have a back up element for my all SS gen 1 40. This one looks like it'll last another 10 years or more.


----------

